# J  codes



## codedog (Nov 6, 2009)

Where can I get A list of ALL APPROVAL J CODES FOR ASC 2009 -2010 ?THANKS


----------



## bethh05 (Nov 11, 2009)

You can look on the CMS website and search for Addendum BB for 2009. This lists the HCPCS codes and their payment indicators for Medicare. Hope this helps!


----------



## codedog (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks beth


----------

